# Competitive matching



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

Finding this competitive matching lark extreamly hard we will find out soon if we have been matched with siblings... anyone got any ideas on how to cope with the waiting and possible disapointment?
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, competitive matching has to be the cruelest way of doing this and I'm sure SWs don't even think about how it can affect adopters    
Not sure there is a good way of coping tbh    You have to open your emotions to these children when reading the reports in order to see if they 'feel' right but at the same time you have to protect your feelings incase you don't get chosen.  Its hard to get the balance right while still being able to show the SWs that you are enthusiastic about these children and how you can see them in your lives.
The old saying 'if they are meant to be......' is true though and if you don't get chosen for these ones you will understand why when you do get linked   
Good luck
OT x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry havent any experience of this, but wanted to wish you the very best of luck with everything.

I really do beleive if its meant to be then it will, and if not your little ones are out there and waiting for you.

Best wishes

Wendy xx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 
Thank you Willswendy and Old Timer for your lovely replies we were matched to too little ones the waiting was awful..feel like need time to go faster now.

Hope you are both well
Sarah


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

That's great news Sarah, well done!!
Do you have a date for matching panel yet?
OT x


----------

